# Hausgrind owners list



## Neill

As suggested in the hausgrind owners experience, a place to document current owners, batches and wood etc. Copy and stick your name on the list

K029 batch 2, walnut. Neill


----------



## coffeechops

Seemed sensible to order it by serial number.

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K029 batch 2, walnut. Neill


----------



## fatboyslim

K008 batch 1 walnut! Fatboyslim

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K029 batch 2, walnut. Neill


----------



## Drc

K008 batch 1 walnut! Fatboyslim

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K029 batch 2, walnut. Neill


----------



## kikapu

K008 batch 1 walnut! Fatboyslim

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut. Kikapu

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K029 batch 2, walnut. Neill


----------



## Neill

No one get a beech one?


----------



## fatboyslim

Neill said:


> No one get a beech one?


Tom Chips over the pond got a beech one. He might be the only one!


----------



## Neill

The walnut is beautiful.


----------



## Lewis

K008 batch 1 walnut! Fatboyslim

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut. Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut, Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K029 batch 2, walnut. Neill


----------



## CallumT

K008 batch 1 walnut: Fatboyslim

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill


----------



## rmcgandara

K008 batch 1 walnut: Fatboyslim

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K029 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill


----------



## Geordie Boy

...erm these serial Nos don't seem to be very unique


----------



## kikapu

No they don't maybe it saves on retooling


----------



## rmcgandara

K008 batch 1 walnut: Fatboyslim

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

sorry mine is 28!


----------



## DavidBondy

I'll update with mine once I am back in a few days!! Mine will be batch 2, walnut. DB


----------



## fatboyslim

Geordie Boy said:


> ...erm these serial Nos don't seem to be very unique


Mine is actually K008MON which are my initials but that is very secret information and I wouldn't want you to put it on a USB stick and leave it on a train!


----------



## lookseehear

K008 batch 1 walnut: Fatboyslim

K010 batch 1 walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill


----------



## jeebsy

Neill said:


> No one get a beech one?


I did, will be getting it Friday evening


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> I did, will be getting it Friday evening


Excellent! The final countdown.


----------



## jeebsy

All I've got to do before then is get through my last day at work tomorrow (after yesterday and today off sick, they'll be raging), pack up all my worldly belongings, deep clean my flat , pick up a van on Friday morning then drive to Glasgow! It'll be here in no time.


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> All I've got to do before then is get through my last day at work tomorrow (after yesterday and today off sick, they'll be raging), pack up all my worldly belongings, deep clean my flat , pick up a van on Friday morning then drive to Glasgow! It'll be here in no time.


You take the high road, I'll take the low road....

6 hours 30 minutes Jeebsy - that's all it takes mate.

Take your rain coat - I bet you've forgotten about the Glasgow drizzle


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> All I've got to do before then is get through my last day at work tomorrow (after yesterday and today off sick, they'll be raging), pack up all my worldly belongings, deep clean my flat , pick up a van on Friday morning then drive to Glasgow! It'll be here in no time.


Good luck with all of that. Hope you have some beans and a brewer handy to try out your new arrival on Friday.


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> You take the high road, I'll take the low road....
> 
> 6 hours 30 minutes Jeebsy - that's all it takes mate.
> 
> Take your rain coat - I bet you've forgotten about the Glasgow drizzle


I saw Google said 6.30 but thought that was a bit optimistic. Picking the van up at 8am and need to be at the storage place in Glasgow by 5pm so should be enough time.

Never forget the drizzle. Every morning when Carol on BBC breakfast is pointing out how it'll be dry in the south east just look up and there's a gigantic cloud covering the west of Scotland!



Neill said:


> Good luck with all of that. Hope you have some beans and a brewer handy to try out your new arrival on Friday.


Plenty of beans aye, Chemex and V60 will be first off the van


----------



## andyt23

K008 batch 1 walnut: Fatboyslim

K010 batch 1 walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23


----------



## SamW

K008 batch 1 walnut: Fatboyslim

K010 batch 1 walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23


----------



## Saftlad

K008 batch 1 walnut: Fatboyslim

K010 batch 1 walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23


----------



## 4515

K008 batch 1 walnut: Fatboyslim

K010 batch 1 walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23


----------



## Monkey_Devil

K010 batch 1 walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu[/color][/color][/color]

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

KO43 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23


----------



## Geordie Boy

K010 batch 1 walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

KO43 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23


----------



## Neill

Geordie Boy said:


> K010 batch 1 walnut: Lookseehear
> 
> K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops
> 
> K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu
> 
> K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis
> 
> K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc
> 
> K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT
> 
> K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara
> 
> K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill
> 
> KO43 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil
> 
> K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW
> 
> K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog
> 
> K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad
> 
> K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy
> 
> K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23


Stacking up nicely now!


----------



## 4515

Neill said:


> Stacking up nicely now!


There seem to be a lot of forum members who own the available grinders looking at the run of serial numbers. I guess we were mainly to blame for the web site crashing


----------



## fatboyslim

Neill said:


> Stacking up nicely now!


Except I've been cut apparently. Thanks


----------



## Geordie Boy

K008 batch 1 walnut: fatboyslim

K010 batch 1 walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

KO43 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23


----------



## Neill

Sorry fatboyslim. Thanks.


----------



## andyt23

K008 batch 1 walnut: fatboyslim

K010 batch 1 walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

I'm really sorry, I know it's a huge failing of mine and I tried really hard to ignore it but... because the world will fall over and all the water will flow out into space and be gone forever and leave us with none to make coffee with, I've put the list in numerical order.

...and relax.

OH MY GOD!!! What if Monkey_Devil meant to put in a number between 30 and 40 (inclusive) and hit the wrong buttons.

AAAAAAAGAGHHHHHH


----------



## Neill

andyt23 said:


> K008 batch 1 walnut: fatboyslim
> 
> K010 batch 1 walnut: Lookseehear
> 
> K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops
> 
> K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu
> 
> K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis
> 
> K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc
> 
> K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT
> 
> K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara
> 
> K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill
> 
> K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW
> 
> K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil
> 
> K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog
> 
> K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad
> 
> K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy
> 
> K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23
> 
> I'm really sorry, I know it's a huge failing of mine and I tried really hard to ignore it but... because the world will fall over and all the water will flow out into space and be gone forever and leave us with none to make coffee with, I've put the list in numerical order.
> 
> ...and relax.
> 
> OH MY GOD!!! What if Monkey_Devil meant to put in a number between 30 and 40 (inclusive) and hit the wrong buttons.
> 
> AAAAAAAGAGHHHHHH


And you've lost fatboyslim again!

Edit: did you just fix that in the time it took me to post!


----------



## fatboyslim

I've always been a bit wayward. Perhaps I should be in italics?


----------



## andyt23

Never touched it guv (whistles)


----------



## Geordie Boy

Who's going to be the first beech?


----------



## 4515

If they sent mine with my walnut I'd claim that title


----------



## Daren

I've got to do this to see what happens to Andy - I know I'm a big child

K008 batch 1 walnut: fatboyslim

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K010 batch 1 walnut: Lookseehear

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy


----------



## andyt23

That's okay actually, I can almost convince myself its a haphazard list and a bit like nature.

The only thing that really bothers me is what you did with coffeechops!

K008 batch 1 walnut: fatboyslim

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K010 batch 1 walnut: Lookseehear

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

that's better.


----------



## Daren

Here you go Andy - and relax

K008 batch 1 walnut: fatboyslim

K010 batch 1 walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23


----------



## andyt23

Well at least it's as it was, but surely Kikapu should be the 1.5 if his is the second K021 ? (I'll try to live with that)

and I've put the commas in the first two for you ;0)

K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim

K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23


----------



## kikapu

andyt23 said:


> Well at least it's as it was, but surely Kikapu should be the 1.5 if his is the second K021 ? (I'll try to live with that)
> 
> and I've put the commas in the first two for you ;0)
> 
> K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim
> 
> K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear
> 
> K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops
> 
> K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu
> 
> K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis
> 
> K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc
> 
> K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT
> 
> K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara
> 
> K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill
> 
> K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW
> 
> K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil
> 
> K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog
> 
> K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad
> 
> K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy
> 
> K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23


Excuse me I am not a .5 leave me alone!


----------



## coffeechops

andyt23 said:


> The only thing that really bothers me is what you did with coffeechops!


Yeah, you go on and shuffle me all over, see if I care...


----------



## jeebsy

Geordie Boy said:


> Who's going to be the first beech?



View attachment 6157


K022

13char


----------



## Neill

Looks great in beech too.


----------



## andyt23

That's pretty much it.

I took zero to be when the burrs were flush, system tightened down, dialled out one full turn from there and started grinding in the search for espresso

I can pm you the emailed instructions if you like - there was no hard copy - but you've done it really

Edit: instructions have been put up in the Hausgrind owner experience thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15059-Hausgrind-Owners-Experience/page17


----------



## Daren

Where do you find the serial number?


----------



## kikapu

The bottom on the catch cup


----------



## Daren

kikapu said:


> The bottom on the catch cup


I think I'm being a dumb-arse, I can't see it? Can you post a pic please to show me?


----------



## Neill

The metal ones are maybe different.


----------



## Daren

Cheers Neill - I must have the Special Ops secret service version. Deep undercover


----------



## Geordie Boy

I wonder if it's on the wrong way round? Can you see a number if you look on the inside of the cup?


----------



## Daren

K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim

K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K022 batch 2, beech: Jeebsy

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

No serial, batch LCF, black: Daren


----------



## Neill

Ooh, no serial number, no trace, you can grind what you like with that untraceable stealth grinder


----------



## Daren

You can't prove nufink copper


----------



## Daren

Geordie Boy said:


> I wonder if it's on the wrong way round? Can you see a number if you look on the inside of the cup?


Nope - its blank inside as well


----------



## Geordie Boy

K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim

K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K022 batch 2, beech: Jeebsy

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

No serial, batch LCF, black: Daren

No serial, batch LCF, black: Geordie Boy


----------



## jeebsy

Got a pic of it? edit: Just seen Daz's. Very Darth Vader


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Got a pic of it? edit: Just seen Daz's. Very Darth Vader


Or a giant lipstick!

Seriously though Daren looks awesome. Much as I like the wood, the metal looks really good.

Stealth grinder! This may explain what's happened to my bag of Londinium beans that's seemed to have vanished within 2 days- usually 250g will last a me week.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Here's the 2 together, and had to show the black one with the HG One as they look the part together.










Weights

Walnut: 814g

Metal: 1,128g


----------



## Daren

I don't think it will come as a surprise when I say I think the black looks coolest.









Have you tried it yet Geordie? I'd be interested to hear if you think the cup attracts the grinds around the sides - like static? My one seemed to on the first attempt this morning.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Haven't had a go yet, will give it a go tomorrow


----------



## Geordie Boy

Daren said:


> I'd be interested to hear if you think the cup attracts the grinds around the sides - like static? My one seemed to on the first attempt this morning.


Just did a comparison with the Dusty Ape DSOL (as it's as static as they get) and with both grinders set to 6, both the wood and metal had about the same amount of grinds stuck to the side of the cup. Therefore can't really see a major difference


----------



## fatboyslim

Daren said:


> I don't think it will come as a surprise when I say I think the black looks coolest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried it yet Geordie? I'd be interested to hear if you think the cup attracts the grinds around the sides - like static? My one seemed to on the first attempt this morning.


Just wait till the fading sunlight catches the walnut and just be in awe at the beauty of that wood. Peter said there has been some variation in the batches of walnut but I'd take my walnut over the metal one any day.

Admittedly the metal one feels solid as a tank.


----------



## DavidBondy

K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim

K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K022 batch 2, beech: Jeebsy

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

K059 batch 2, walnut: DavidBondy

No serial, batch LCF, black: Daren

No serial, batch LCF, black: Geordie Boy


----------



## Milesy

K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim

K009 batch 1, walnut: Milesy

K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K022 batch 2, beech: Jeebsy

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

K059 batch 2, walnut: DavidBondy

No serial, batch LCF, black: Daren

No serial, batch LCF, black: Geordie Boy


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Milesy said:


> K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim
> 
> K009 batch 1, walnut: Milesy
> 
> K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear
> 
> K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops
> 
> K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu
> 
> K022 batch 2, beech: Jeebsy
> 
> K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis
> 
> K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc
> 
> K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT
> 
> K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara
> 
> K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill
> 
> K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW
> 
> K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil
> 
> K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog
> 
> K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad
> 
> K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy
> 
> K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23
> 
> K059 batch 2, walnut: DavidBondy
> 
> No serial, batch LCF, black: Daren
> 
> No serial, batch LCF, black: Geordie Boy
> 
> K84 batch 2: beech/steel: Systemic Kid


----------



## Daren

Sorry TSK - OCD is taking over me....

K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim

K009 batch 1, walnut: Milesy

K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K022 batch 2, beech: Jeebsy

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

K059 batch 2, walnut: DavidBondy

K084 batch 2, beech/steel: Systemic Kid

No serial, batch LCF, black: Daren

No serial, batch LCF, black: Geordie Boy


----------



## Daren

K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim

K009 batch 1, walnut: Milesy

K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K022 batch 2, beech: Jeebsy

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

K059 batch 2, walnut: DavidBondy

K084 batch 2, beech/steel: Systemic Kid

No serial, batch LCF, black: Daren

No serial, batch LCF, black: Geordie Boy

No serial, batch LCF, black: Coastal coffee


----------



## 4515

K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim

K009 batch 1, walnut: Milesy

K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K022 batch 2, beech: Jeebsy

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: SamW

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

K059 batch 2, walnut: DavidBondy

K062 batch 2, beech: Working Dog

K084 batch 2, beech/steel: Systemic Kid

No serial, batch LCF, black: Daren

No serial, batch LCF, black: Geordie Boy

No serial, batch LCF, black: Coastal coffee


----------



## drude

K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim

K009 batch 1, walnut: Milesy

K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K022 batch 2, beech: Jeebsy

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: drude

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

K059 batch 2, walnut: DavidBondy

K062 batch 2, beech: Working Dog

K084 batch 2, beech/steel: Systemic Kid

No serial, batch LCF, black: Daren

No serial, batch LCF, black: Geordie Boy

No serial, batch LCF, black: Coastal coffee


----------



## Charliej

K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim

K009 batch 1, walnut: Milesy

K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K022 batch 2, beech: Jeebsy

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: drude

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K044 batch 2.5 black with red dial CharlieJ

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

K059 batch 2, walnut: DavidBondy

K062 batch 2, beech: Working Dog

K084 batch 2, beech/steel: Systemic Kid

No serial, batch LCF, black: Daren

No serial, batch LCF, black: Geordie Boy

No serial, batch LCF, black: Coastal coffee


----------



## DavidBondy

K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim

K009 batch 1, walnut: Milesy

K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K022 batch 2, beech: Jeebsy

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: drude

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K044 batch 2.5 black with red dial CharlieJ

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

K059 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K062 batch 2, beech: Working Dog

K084 batch 2, beech/steel: Systemic Kid

No serial, batch LCF, black: Daren

No serial, batch LCF, black: Geordie Boy

No serial, batch LCF, black: Coastal coffee


----------



## taxiboy

K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim

K009 batch 1, walnut: Milesy

K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K022 batch 2, beech: Jeebsy

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: drude

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K044 batch 2.5 black with red dial CharlieJ

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

K059 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K062 batch 2, beech: Working Dog

K084 batch 2, beech/steel: Systemic Kid

No serial, batch LCF, black: Daren

No serial, batch LCF, black: Geordie Boy

No serial, batch LCF, black: Coastal coffee

No serial Batch 3 Beech Taxiboy (was in batch 3 list)


----------



## fluffles

K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim

K009 batch 1, walnut: Milesy

K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K022 batch 2, beech: Jeebsy

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: drude

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K044 batch 2, walnut: fluffles

K044 batch 2.5 black with red dial CharlieJ

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

K059 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K062 batch 2, beech: Working Dog

K084 batch 2, beech/steel: Systemic Kid

No serial, batch LCF, black: Daren

No serial, batch LCF, black: Geordie Boy

No serial, batch LCF, black: Coastal coffee

No serial Batch 3 Beech Taxiboy (was in batch 3 list)


----------



## Daren

fluffles said:


> K044 batch 2, walnut: fluffles
> 
> K044 batch 2.5 black with red dial CharlieJ


So the serial numbers are not unique? (or one of you has a cut & shut ringer







)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sense a long explanation coming shortly........


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> Sense a long explanation coming shortly........


This will be interesting!

(I see you've crossed the 5000 post count now TSK! Congrats.... where's your new badge?)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Daren said:


> This will be interesting!
> 
> (I see you've crossed the 5000 post count now TSK! Congrats.... where's your new badge?)


Probably being appealed by the 'committee'


----------



## Charliej

Daren said:


> So the serial numbers are not unique? (or one of you has a cut & shut ringer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I have no idea, unless the serial numbers for the wood and the metal versions both started with K001.


----------



## simonm23

K008 batch 1, walnut: fatboyslim

K009 batch 1, walnut: Milesy

K010 batch 1, walnut: Lookseehear

K021 batch 1(.5?), walnut: coffeechops

K021 batch 2, walnut: Kikapu

K022 batch 2, beech: Jeebsy

K023 batch 2, walnut: Lewis

K025 batch 2, walnut: Drc

K027 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K028 batch 2, walnut: rmcgandara

K029 batch 2, walnut: Neill

K041 batch 2, walnut: drude

K043 batch 2, walnut: Monkey_Devil

K044 batch 2.5 black with red dial CharlieJ

K045 batch 2, walnut: Working dog

K048 batch 2, walnut: Saftlad

K049 batch 2, walnut: Geordie Boy

K057 batch 2, walnut: andyt23

K059 batch 2, walnut: CallumT

K062 batch 2, beech: Working Dog

K084 batch 2, beech/steel: Systemic Kid

No serial, batch LCF, black: Daren

No serial, batch LCF, black: Geordie Boy

No serial, batch LCF, black: Coastal coffee

No serial Batch 3 Beech Taxiboy

No serial batch 3, walnut: simonm23


----------

